# Blackwater 12/8/13 more good trout



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Well I got up extra early this morning with plans to go striper fishing with a friend of mine (JDHKingfisher). Apparently his girlfriend did the unthinkable and changed his alarm clock so he didn't wake up to join me (that's grounds for termination bro!). I launched before the sun was up at 5am and worked a small area for a short while and it was dead silent but all of a sudden I started hearing a little bait around me and some signs of activity. I was throwing an Unfair Lures rip n slash trying to locate some fish and boom! fish on. First one to the net was a 20" trout. A few minutes later I heard a big trout sucking down some bait and I threw in the area the noise was coming from. 3 twitches and BAM she was on! #2 in the net was just over 25". I keep working the area and just as its beginning to get light outside I hook another one. this time on the Vudu Shrimp. Got it to the net and it was 22.5". As soon as it got light enough to see I crossed paths with another yaker (Chaps) and joined up with him for a little while. Covered some ground and managed a few more schoolie trout. For whatever reason the nice ones stopped biting right when it was light enough to see. called it a day around 9:30 and headed to work!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice. Do the Blackwater version have worms?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job Bo.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish dood!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice. Do the Blackwater version have worms?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I'm not sure because I release the big ones which would be the most likely to have them. I kept the 20"er and it didn't have any


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice trout. I need to get-up that way soon.:thumbup::thumbup: Is that a mr 17?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trout ! I really like the look of that unfair lure , I have never heard of them. Is it a deep or shallow runner ?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

beachsceneguy said:


> nice trout. I need to get-up that way soon.:thumbup::thumbup: Is that a mr 17?


 THanks! The colder it gets the better up there. It's a rip n slash by Unfair Lures. Very similar action to a mr17 but more swim to it when just straight reeling and also a quicker rate of fall



GROUPERKING said:


> Nice trout ! I really like the look of that unfair lure , I have never heard of them. Is it a deep or shallow runner ?


 Thanks! This is the first unfair lure I've used and the 20"er and the 25" we're the 2nd and 3rd fish I caught with it! So far I like it
It's a slow sinking so it can be worked at lots of depths, just have to vary the lure speed


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the unfair lure. Will have to try one out.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I've had good luck with their shrimp and too dog as well very cool lures. Dink'em!


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice. Do the Blackwater version have worms?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I braved the cold this morning and caught a few slots. The trout had worms.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

They were upper slot fish ~19"


----------



## lake13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Got a couple of unfair lures rip n slash. They have been killing the trout over here around Mobile Bay. I have that same color and am already needing another one it is so scratched. Nice trout!!!


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

were you south of the train trussel? I haven't had much success in this area which is ashame cause it's so close to my house. I've caught smaller spec from time to time on live bait but nothing consistant.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I was south of it. That area should be great with live bait. Try on an outgoing tide and you should do well


----------

